# Stiff boots less knee bend



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

So I switched from the Burton Hails which are soft to K2 UFO's which are a relatively hard boot. The UFO's are very, very comfortable. The only thing is that it seems harder to initiate a turn from heel to toe. Seems like me knees don't bend as much as you cannot get alot of forward movement in the boot. The one thing I did like about the Hails is that I could get down pretty low and bend the knees which seemed to make me more agile and precise. As the days progress, I am becoming more comfortable riding with the UFO's, but it seems like my progress from last year has been stalled. Will more aggressive riding eventually cause some "give" and allow me to initiate a toe turn with more knee bend or am I out of luck? I assume that I will just get used to them, but I feel like a bit of a beginner again....lol


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I searched the archives and it appears as though BurtonAvenger answered my question. I think I have to move the green boa condor internal pad further down the foot in order to get the better forward lean/flex that I am used to. Higher up you get a stiffer feel to the boot. This forum is great!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a similar issue with some Burton Driver Xs I switched to mid season. It was so hard to flex forward in the boot I would end up doing this sitting motion when hitting jumps and took some shitty diggers. They did start to flex a bit more after a few weeks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You just need to realize that less flex means quicker response. Instead of having to push your knee all the way down you can get the same amount of force without wasting all the energy.


----------

